# Mosques of UAE



## yusef (May 20, 2006)

It would be nice if we could get pics of Mosques from the UAE. Complete/underconstruction/proposed would all be fine.


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

there was a thread of UAE masjids long ago, better u search in older pages.


----------

